# What Turns You On?



## Fat Bozo

Kokos said:


> Girls pretty much turn me on


lol, yeah. this.


----------



## McCoffee

What do you think turns me on?


----------



## Nightriser

Wirrith said:


> What do you think turns me on?


Eggs spontaneously unscrambling? The Hahn-Banach theorem?


----------



## McCoffee

Alhurriya said:


> Eggs spontaneously unscrambling? The Hahn-Banach theorem?


Sure... let's go with that.


----------



## Sily

Grey hair, older, walking through the house quoting Sling Blade and Young Frank., answering a Jeopardy question I don't know and a warm hairy round belly.  That brings da sexy pour moi.

I forgot one - - -> accidently running over a duck (flew into road), stopping the car and trying to find owner of said duck to apologize.


----------



## Ungweliante




----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## Ćerulean

I just want to eat her. Is that a normal sexual reaction? :crazy:


----------



## de l'eau salée




----------



## Ungweliante

Silhouetree, Res and Treebob...

You're turned on by children? :tongue:


----------



## angularvelocity

Ungweliante said:


> Silhouetree, Res and Treebob...
> 
> You're turned on by children? :tongue:


lmao!!! nothing better than 16 year olds blowing bubbles!!!


----------



## angularvelocity

Wow... so many pictures of girls!

I'm sure that's not going to make every girl that reads this thread more self-conscious :dry:

Turn ons;
Can mess with my mind,
Someone I can't anticipate or read.

That is totally hot.


----------



## Roland Khan

Res said:


> I just want to eat her. Is that a normal sexual reaction? :crazy:


I honestly do not see how anybody would NOT want to eat her.

Lollipop lollipop
Oh lolli lolli lolli
Lollipop lollipop.....


----------



## TreeBob

Ungweliante said:


> Silhouetree, Res and Treebob...
> 
> You're turned on by children? :tongue:


That's kind of funny. I thanked him cause on my computer earlier it was just a blank page. I thought he was saying nothing turned him on.


----------



## vanWinchester

Liontiger said:


> , I like brunettes with dark, sexy eyes


Very agreed! 



Roland787 said:


> *Keira pics*


Yummm...Keira... <3



thehigher said:


> Doggy style, Grabbing hair, Dirty Talk, Attractive smiles, Grabbing/smacking the ass, deep connection


Yep, what he said!

Okay and stuff I have to add myself since nobody mentioned them: 
long-haired girls; Dean Winchester; clean audios and music; passion; getting hugged from behind (*winks at somebody* =P); my INTJ friend; somebody else (xD)...man, I need to finish this list when I am less odd. =P


----------



## de l'eau salée

Ungweliante said:


> Silhouetree, Res and Treebob...
> 
> You're turned on by children? :tongue:


Haha, well she looks my age anyways, so I have an excuse :tongue:.
But it's the symbolism behind the picture that turns me on (innocence, playfulness, happiness, curiosity, free-spiritedness).


----------



## Ćerulean

Ungweliante said:


> Silhouetree, Res and Treebob...
> 
> You're turned on by children? :tongue:


She's not eighteen? 

Fine. I'll wait.


----------



## CJay3113

Turn ons: redheads, green/blue eyes, instrumental music, pizza


----------



## ChaosRegins

*Turn-ons? The usual: nice figure, knockers, face and waist to hip ratio(that's the physical) Other: Sense of humor, Wit, Confidence, Spankability(ok that's physical:crazy Creativity and Individuality(there's more but that's the basics.) *


----------



## roannce

syncro-happens. That really turns me on. 
When I'm around someone and the energy is flowing and all you feel in the present moment is a unison and can feel abadone of everything else... 
And in that time, no matter what else, can let myself feel undress, feel the air on my skin... can be naked emotionally, spiritually, sexually... after that the physical is a given. 
It can happen even with out_ really_ taking place.
I LOVE energy sync.


----------



## imru2

stellar renegade said:


> No, no, it's very interesting, to say the least.
> 
> At first I was totally agreeing with the first paragraph, then I was like, damn, what a setup! Now I'm not the alpha-male. haha.* I don't really like watching most porn because it's so grotesque.* The only thing that's appealing to me is watching two people actually interested in each other/in love. I don't know what that equates to, but whatever.
> 
> I guess it's hard to compete with some of the porno guys, though. You definitely have to be of a certain *coughbuildcough*


I don't either. Like you, I'd much rather see real people honestly in love with one another. 

I'm sure the "certain build" is what inspires the reactions the study found. :shocked:


----------



## PeacePassion

stellar renegade said:


> Yeah. What is it with girls liking to watch gay guys, anyway?


lol Margaret Cho has a theory (I forgot which show of hers she talks about it in tho) that girls like gay male porn because at least the guys are hot, as opposed to hetero porn where she suspects they pick ugly dudes so hetero male watchers don't have to worry about getting turned on by the guy lol


----------



## PeacePassion

stellar renegade said:


> I don't really like watching most porn because it's so grotesque. The only thing that's appealing to me is watching two people actually interested in each other/in love. I don't know what that equates to, but whatever.


+1 (and it's nice to know there are guys out there who feel that way!!!)

and by the same token sex scenes that are part of a movie (like, a love story or something) can be really really hot...


----------



## vt1099ace

turn on:
1) don't be condesending to me..
2) treat my thoughts and opinions as legitimate as yours.
3) be honorable, have a sense of duty, loyalty and trust
4) show me sound reason and solid character.
5) look me in the eye when we speak, walk at my side as a companion.
6) And be feminine to stir the spirit so I can feel like a man.
how's that?


----------



## stellar renegade

PeacePassion said:


> lol Margaret Cho has a theory (I forgot which show of hers she talks about it in tho) that girls like gay male porn because at least the guys are hot, as opposed to hetero porn where she suspects they pick ugly dudes so hetero male watchers don't have to worry about getting turned on by the guy lol


haha, no way! I think it's physically impossible for me to get turned on by a guy. That's so silly.



PeacePassion said:


> +1 (and it's nice to know there are guys out there who feel that way!!!)
> 
> and by the same token sex scenes that are part of a movie (like, a love story or something) can be really really hot...


Hell yeah, like that scene with Jessica Alba in Awake, or the one with Angelina Jolie in Taking Lives. I better stop now.


----------



## stellar renegade

vt1099ace said:


> turn on:
> 1) don't be condesending to me..
> 2) treat my thoughts and opinions as legitimate as yours.
> 3) be honorable, have a sense of duty, loyalty and trust
> 4) show me sound reason and solid character.
> 5) look me in the eye when we speak, walk at my side as a companion.
> 6) And be feminine to stir the spirit so I can feel like a man.
> how's that?


Those certainly sound like ENFJ traits, and I have to definitely second you on #6.


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades

I was once told that the appeal of lesbian porn is that it has all the hot chicks, without the dicks. Makes sense enough to me, I never questioned it further. If it's true, I'm sure it could apply in reverse for straight women and gay male porn.

I like watching gay male couples because they usually seem much sweeter than men in hetero porn. But porn doesn't really turn me on; gay, straight, fat, emo, deaf, or whatever otherwise.

What DOES turn me on:









In a word: Scruffyyyy.


----------



## vanWinchester

ClubbedWithSpades said:


> In a word: Scruffyyyy.


SMEXY much! ^^

And since everybody talks about it: 
Lesbian porn. Big turn-on for me. *cough*


----------



## WickedQueen

stellar renegade said:


> I don't really like watching most porn because it's so grotesque. The only thing that's appealing to me is watching two people actually interested in each other/in love.


I don't watch porn too. Gay sexual intercourse makes me sick, honestly. The thing that makes me turn on from the gay pics was on how they're expressing their love to each other through eye contact and kisses. And plus, those guys are HOT.

So... romance + hot guys + no female = turns me on.


----------



## vt1099ace

stellar renegade said:


> Those certainly sound like ENFJ traits, and I have to definitely second you on #6.


so your saying an ENFJ would be my best match? or are my standards to high and I should be happy to 'get it' how ever I can?


----------



## stellar renegade

That's super-hot, Vanny!



vt1099ace said:


> so your saying an ENFJ would be my best match? or are my standards to high and I should be happy to 'get it' how ever I can?


According to your standards, if you can find a well-balanced ENFJ you should be good, that's what I'm saying. They're 5 percent of the population but it should probably be a worthwhile endeavor. That or an ESFJ, that might work. They're 13 percent of the population, and they're usually hott.


----------



## Liontiger

vanWinchester said:


> SMEXY much! ^^
> 
> And since everybody talks about it:
> Lesbian porn. Big turn-on for me. *cough*


You and me both, van. You and me both. But you have to look really hard for some good lesbian porn because most of it is directed at hetero males and is waaaay over the top. One of my favorite porn actresses is Jana Miartusova (aka nella) for that reason. She's bisexual and does mostly lesbian porn, and she makes it look so _real. _I had a picture of her that I wanted to post on the BOOM thread, but it's, erm, rather revealing. I can send you the link if you want, though  Plus, she has a tongue ring.

Tongue rings = win


----------



## imru2

Liontiger said:


> You and me both, van. You and me both. But *you have to look really hard for some good lesbian porn because most of it is directed at hetero males and is waaaay over the top. * One of my favorite porn actresses is Jana Miartusova (aka nella) for that reason. She's bisexual and does mostly lesbian porn, and she makes it look so _real. _I had a picture of her that I wanted to post on the BOOM thread, but it's, erm, rather revealing. I can send you the link if you want, though  Plus, she has a tongue ring.
> 
> Tongue rings = win


This is my biggest problem with lesbian porn. Most of it is completely ridiculous. It takes a lot of time to find decent stuff. I really hate the stuff that has some male cameraman and he makes comments throughout... Ugh. 

But I don't like most porn because it's mostly over the top and completely ridiculous. This is probably why I prefer fanfic smut. XD At least the characters are full formed and a lot of the time if it comes from a good writer, it has a decent if not awesome plot. ^_^


----------



## Liontiger

imru2 said:


> This is my biggest problem with lesbian porn. Most of it is completely ridiculous. It takes a lot of time to find decent stuff. I really hate the stuff that has some male cameraman and he makes comments throughout... Ugh.
> 
> But I don't like most porn because it's mostly over the top and completely ridiculous. This is probably why I prefer fanfic smut. XD At least the characters are full formed and a lot of the time if it comes from a good writer, it has a decent if not awesome plot. ^_^


Yessss, fanfic smut is amazing. You get to see your favorite pairings go at it even when it's totally non-canon. And after a long, ansty story when they finally consummate, you're like yay! Among other things of course :wink:


----------



## imru2

Liontiger said:


> Yessss, fanfic smut is amazing. You get to see your favorite pairings go at it even when it's totally non-canon. And after a long, ansty story when they finally consummate, you're like yay! Among other things of course :wink:



Yes I absolutely love it when my non-canon (whaaat?! They _are _canon, can't you tell?!?!) pairings finally get together. :wink:


----------



## Roland Khan




----------



## Linesky

Lol, that Menstruation one is funnily gross.


----------



## vanWinchester

*LOL* Typical, *Ro*! xDD



Liontiger said:


> You and me both, van. You and me both. But you have to look really hard for some good lesbian porn because most of it is directed at hetero males and is waaaay over the top.


Well, yeah, some are but uhm... *comes nearer and whispers* I have a whole ext. HD full of porns. Pssssh. *shares with you* <_<
Anyways. Yai Cytheria. =P
And actually I think I know the girl you are talking about. *blink*
Oh and also: if I really do get bored with lesbian porn, I just go to chats. Seems the bi girls are more than just willing to share their pics with me. I am serious. For some reason people throw them at me. Even straight ones. I still don't know how I got those straight girls to...uh, I mean. *slowly walks out of the room* :tongue:


----------



## Antagonist

The last couple pages of this thread is just so full of win :laughing:


----------



## stellar renegade

Liontiger said:


> You and me both, van. You and me both. But you have to look really hard for some good lesbian porn because most of it is directed at hetero males and is waaaay over the top. One of my favorite porn actresses is Jana Miartusova (aka nella) for that reason. She's bisexual and does mostly lesbian porn, and she makes it look so _real. _I had a picture of her that I wanted to post on the BOOM thread, but it's, erm, rather revealing. I can send you the link if you want, though  Plus, she has a tongue ring.
> 
> Tongue rings = win


Bully + Radeo = win the world.



















They are smokin'. Those are the only two suggestive pics I can give out of the whole set that aren't too explicit, and unfortunately neither of them show you Radeo's beautiful face which just makes it ten times better. She's for sure my Suicide Girl crush. <33


----------

